# Official: Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 15, 2014)

```
<p>The Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II USM lens delivers brilliant high-speed performance for professionals with minimal glare and superb image quality. Taking advantage of the best in lens technology, it features gapless dual-layer diffractive optical elements for improved diffraction efficiency with reduced flare. These elements are arranged with a large-diameter ground aspheric lens and a UD lens for a new level of sharpness and clarity. New coatings help to reduce ghosting, ensure excellent color balance and reduce fingerprints on the front and rear of the lens.</p>
<p>Professional L-series dust- and water-resistant construction is complemented by impressive performance: a 3 mode Image Stabilization system offers up to four stops of compensation and can even prevent operational errors when the camera is mounted on a tripod. AF stop buttons placed on the front of the lens can automatically stop focusing at any time; full time manual focus ensures complete control no matter the AF mode, and a Power Focus (PF) mode makes for smooth focus transitions when shooting movies. The EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II USM focuses down to 10.8 ft. (3.3 meters), has a 9-blade aperture for pleasing, soft, out-of-focus areas, and is constructed with environmentally friendly lead-free

glass.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Compact, lightweight super telephoto lens that is ideal for sports and wildlife photography.</li>
<li>Newly-developed gapless dual-layer diffractive optical elements deliver improved image quality with reduced flare.</li>
<li>Large diameter ground aspherical lens and UD lens for even greater optical performance.</li>
<li>Optical Image Stabilizer provides up to four shutter speed stops of correction*.</li>
<li>Three image stabilization modes (standard, panning, and during exposure only) provide exceptional results for a wide range of shooting situations.</li>
<li>For greater convenience, Image Stabilizer does not have to be disabled when shooting with a tripod.</li>
<li>AF stop buttons on the front of the lens allow you to stop autofocusing at any point.</li>
<li>Optimized lens placement and coatings deliver exceptional color balance, while minimizing ghosting and flare.</li>
<li>Highly resistant to dust and water, enabling shooting even in harsh conditions.</li>
<li>Circular aperture (9 blades) delivers beautiful, soft backgrounds.</li>
<li>Full-time manual focus allows manual focus adjustment while in AF Mode.</li>
<li>Power Focus mode enables smooth focus shifts essential for filmmaking.</li>
<li>Fluorine coating on front and rear lens surfaces reduces smears and fingerprints.</li>
<li>Minimum focusing distance of 10.8 ft./3.3 m.</li>
</ul>
<div id="attachment_17316" style="width: 459px" class="wp-caption aligncenter"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/canon400doiiMTF.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-17316" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/canon400doiiMTF.jpg" alt="Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II MTF Charts" width="449" height="462" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II MTF Charts</p></div>
<p><strong>Preorder the Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS II $6899: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081814-REG/canon_8404b002_ef_400mm_f_4_do.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA40042U.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | Amazon</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## wtlloyd (Sep 15, 2014)

Sweet Jeebus, look at that MTF!


----------



## dufflover (Sep 15, 2014)

OK so I'm not the only one thinking the same thing! I mean I could never justify a Canon super tele regardless, but I am very impressed by those charts especially with the TCs attached. I think even with the 2x it outperforms (or no worse anyway) than some of the highly rated more-consumer priced tele alternatives like the Sigma 120-300 even before TCs which people are "ok" with.


----------



## Tom W (Sep 15, 2014)

THIS looks very interesting...


----------



## wtlloyd (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's the link to Canon product page, old MTF lower part of page...

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_400mm_f_4_do_is_usm

This new lens costs only a couple hundred more than the old.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 15, 2014)

Canon looks like to have perfected the DO lens. Look at the MTF on that compared to the old DO.


----------



## Synkka (Sep 15, 2014)

Can't wait to see wildlife samples from this


----------



## docsmith (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks like DO may have just arrived for real


----------



## Vossie (Sep 15, 2014)

The price is equal to a 300 2.8L II + 1.4x. That combo is more versatile and offers excellent IQ. I hope to see some reviews of the new DO vs the 300+1.4x combo.


----------



## dufflover (Sep 15, 2014)

It's significantly cheaper than 500mm IS II (just going off B&H prices even though I'm in Aus lol) so I'd say given those charts people will be looking to whack on a 2x rather than 300mm/2.8 flexibility.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 15, 2014)

The price is £6,999 in UK - ouch! Here are the Canon MTFs of the 400 DO lined up against the 300 with TCs. Take care - Canon doesn't give them with diffraction included and the real f numbers are 1.4x and 2x higher with the TCs.


----------



## gwflauto (Sep 15, 2014)

That looks like a lens for me. Light weight, compactness, optical excellence in the same lens. Thats what I like!


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 15, 2014)

I must say, really looks like a winner! Looking forward to reviews! :


----------



## Besisika (Sep 15, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> I must say, really looks like a winner! Looking forward to reviews! :


+1, and samples.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 15, 2014)

+1 on the MTF charts - AWESOME. 

The weight seems very attractive.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 15, 2014)

It is a dramatic improvement, and they seem to have solved the contrast problem. However, it is now only 250g (1/2 lb) lighter than the 300mm f/2.8 II and so you pay your money and takes your choice between two outstanding lenses. I'd love to try the 400 DO. 800mm is very attractive with a 2xTC but we'll have to wait to find out what the AF is like at f/8.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2014)

Impressive. Most impressive. 

I'd still choose the 300/2.8L IS II over this, although I might choose differently if I didn't have the 600/4L IS II.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks awesome, but I have not been able to find any sample images ...


----------



## Vossie (Sep 15, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Looks awesome, but I have not been able to find any sample images ...



There is one on the Canon product page: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_400mm_f_4_do_is_ii_usm

Difficult to judge the performance based on that image.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 15, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> Here's the link to Canon product page, old MTF lower part of page...
> 
> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_400mm_f_4_do_is_usm
> 
> This new lens costs only a couple hundred more than the old.



Here in NL the introduction price equals the current new price of the old model. Still a lot of pennies but that's actually surprising in a good way.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 15, 2014)

Here are some samples on the Euro & Aussie sites:
http://www.canon-europe.com/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/EF_Lenses/Fixed_Focal_Length/EF_400mm_f4_DO_IS_II_USM/

http://www.canon.com.au/en-AU/Personal/Products/Cameras-and-Accessories/Camera-Lenses/EF400mm-f4-DO-IS-II-USM-Lens


----------



## wtlloyd (Sep 15, 2014)

thanks for the image links, but those samples sure won't sell the lens to anybody.
Looking forward to some trials with production lenses.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 15, 2014)

Yikes, that looks like a sweet hunk of glass!


----------



## wtlloyd (Sep 15, 2014)

I always thought so too....then realized I never shoot at 300mm. It's too long on a zoom (IQ), and too short as a wildlife lens, at least here out west. (I do have a 70-300L, but 300mm is just a grab shot for later identification or as a field note).
400 DO handheld on the trail stalking, and 600 on a gimbal for stationary setup. Focal lengths are pretty close together, but the way I intend to use each lens is very different.



neuroanatomist said:


> Impressive. Most impressive.
> 
> I'd still choose the 300/2.8L IS II over this, although I might choose differently if I didn't have the 600/4L IS II.


----------



## Khalai (Sep 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Impressive. Most impressive.



Totally OT, but did anyone else read this in Darth Vader's voice? 

If they managed to do this with 400 DO, I wonder if they can pull same trick with 70-300 DO. That would be one nice travelling telezoom


----------



## DARSON (Sep 15, 2014)

AlanF said:


> It is a dramatic improvement, and they seem to have solved the contrast problem. However, it is now only 250g (1/2 lb) lighter than the 300mm f/2.8 II and so you pay your money and takes your choice between two outstanding lenses. I'd love to try the 400 DO. 800mm is very attractive with a 2xTC but we'll have to wait to find out what the AF is like at f/8.



For some (me included) this might be a Big dilemma between excellent 300mm f/2.8 II and 400 DO II ( looking promising). Can't wait to see first reviews and pictures from production models


----------



## lescrane (Sep 15, 2014)

very nice. If I didn't have to pay the mortgage and car loan, I'd order now. Meanwhile, I'll buy a few lottery tickets and if I win........


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 15, 2014)

DARSON said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > It is a dramatic improvement, and they seem to have solved the contrast problem. However, it is now only 250g (1/2 lb) lighter than the 300mm f/2.8 II and so you pay your money and takes your choice between two outstanding lenses. I'd love to try the 400 DO. 800mm is very attractive with a 2xTC but we'll have to wait to find out what the AF is like at f/8.
> ...


I actually had somewhat of a dilemma between the 300 II & the original 400 DO. I'm glad this lens came out now, otherwise I'd still be trying to choose. I have zero regrets with the 300 as it's more flexible and I love the f/2.8, but after using a 400mm (the f/5.6) it seems a bit short sometimes. This new lens is likely to make decisions very hard.


----------



## Plainsman (Sep 15, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> Sweet Jeebus, look at that MTF!



..there are MTFs and MTFs. Look at the ones for the 400/5.6 - they don't do this pretty good prime much justice.

Nevertheless the MTF curves at 560 for the DO are impressive. But expect some competition from the Sigma 150-600 Sport at a lower price but a bit heavier.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> I always thought so too....then realized I never shoot at 300mm. It's too long on a zoom (IQ), and too short as a wildlife lens, at least here out west. (I do have a 70-300L, but 300mm is just a grab shot for later identification or as a field note).
> 400 DO handheld on the trail stalking, and 600 on a gimbal for stationary setup. Focal lengths are pretty close together, but the way I intend to use each lens is very different.
> 
> 
> ...



I usually use the 600 II with a 1.4xIII. 400mm or even 560mm would be too short most of the time. For me, the 300/2.8 would be for sports, and as a 'travel' birding lens with the 2xIII.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> wtlloyd said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought so too....then realized I never shoot at 300mm. It's too long on a zoom (IQ), and too short as a wildlife lens, at least here out west. (I do have a 70-300L, but 300mm is just a grab shot for later identification or as a field note).
> ...


Agree! A 300mm f2.8L IS II + 1.4x/2x III extenders and a 7DII makes a very very interesting package.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Sep 15, 2014)

lescrane said:


> very nice. If I didn't have to pay the mortgage and car loan, I'd order now. Meanwhile, I'll buy a few lottery tickets and if I win........



Sell the car.


----------



## dufflover (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm actually thinking, waiting, for any reviews which expose any inherent flaws with using DO elements - like contrast in backlit scenes, or prone to flare, etc. (note: I kinda made those up!). I'm not trying to knock the lens btw, just thinking in terms of one of the big rules of photography in general is you can't break the laws of physics (though plenty believe you can with an FF camera and red ring lens  lol). I wouldn't mind if there was the odd flaw or two with it ... might make it cheaper hehe.

Pretty sure this lens would slaughter any of the consumer lenses like the new 150-600m's or my own Sigma 120-300. Don't get me wrong they are great bang-for-buck and I'm quite happy with the 1.4x TC output with my Sigma, but on paper anyway, this lens with a 2X would best it! And being a prime with probably much less focus breathing probably be just as long.

I know, I know ... let me dream of owning one  LOL


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 16, 2014)

It certainly looks nice -- love the size/weight/MTF -- but I think it's too short for birding. I've been trying to talk myself into buying the 500mm f/4L II, so I'm hoping this lens lives up to its promise, so that Canon releases a 600mm f/4 DO! ;D


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 16, 2014)

Khalai said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive. Most impressive.
> ...



Yup.


Now I have to wonder how much work it took to get this lens where it is. Whether it's a matter of blood, sweat and tears with every new design, or if they found the magic formula for Green Rings of Glory.

If they do have a magic formula, we now know what feature all our MkIII lenses will have.


----------



## Master-H (Sep 16, 2014)

Why does this lens (or the old DO) not have the *L* in iets name??


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 16, 2014)

Master-H said:


> Why does this lens (or the old DO) not have the *L* in iets name??



DO lenses don´t and they have a green ring not a red ring.


----------



## dufflover (Sep 16, 2014)

That's the "no duh" answer  not the exact why hehe


----------



## Quest for Light (Sep 16, 2014)

dufflover said:


> That's the "no duh" answer  not the exact why hehe



i guess canon wanted to seperate the DO lenses from the L lenses because it´s a different optical principle.

and until now DO lenses were not up to the L standard.


----------



## JorritJ (Sep 16, 2014)

http://www.cameraegg.org/ef-400mm-f4-do-is-ii-usm-lens-sample-images/


----------



## thedman (Sep 16, 2014)

JorritJ said:


> http://www.cameraegg.org/ef-400mm-f4-do-is-ii-usm-lens-sample-images/



These sample images are underwhelming at best.


----------



## infared (Sep 16, 2014)

The specs on this lens look FANTASTIC considering the improvement over the old model and basically no price increase, which kind of blows my mind with Canons insane price increases on every L lens released. (although they just had a cut across the board). Perhaps lack of sales has brought them back to sensibility!?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2014)

infared said:


> Perhaps lack of sales has brought them back to sensibility!?



Or the falling value of the yen vs. other currencies. :


----------



## dufflover (Sep 17, 2014)

The animal samples look like they were taken through zoo glass :-S. If that's true, not smart for official samples lol.
Looks pretty sharp to me though so even if there is still that "DO lack of contrast" I'd probably still be interested as it can be fixed in post. At least in those samples; if it performs very bad when shooting in the general direction of the sun where there's already low contrast, could be very troublesome.


----------



## jrista (Sep 17, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> Sweet Jeebus, look at that MTF!



Indeed. I am quite intrigued...


----------



## NancyP (Sep 17, 2014)

Good grief, I wonder if they could make an under 3 kilogram 600mm f/4.0 DO with similar MTF? I can imagine hand-holding a 2 kg lens, maybe a 3 kg lens for a short time, but I can't imagine coping with a 4 kg lens hand held (the current 600 f/4L IS II is a shade under 4 kg). I love my toy lens (400 f/5.6L no-IS), I have shot it one-handed hand held (granted, lens pointed near zenith, when I needed to use the other hand to stabilize my position), but you can do those sorts of things with a 1.25 kg lens.


----------



## PhotographerJim (Sep 17, 2014)

Khalai said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Impressive. Most impressive.
> ...




I did, hehe


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 17, 2014)

Here are some more samples:
http://www.mattgranger.com/400do


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 17, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps lack of sales has brought them back to sensibility!?
> ...


Or the price of tea in China... :


----------



## Steve (Sep 17, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Here are some more samples:
> http://www.mattgranger.com/400do



Reading the specs doesn't give you an idea of just how small that lens really is. It looks weirdly small in that video, like a mini 300 2.8 or a fat 400 5.6. Dude's just waving it around like its weightless, too.


----------



## hinnerkb (Sep 17, 2014)

> i guess canon wanted to seperate the DO lenses from the L lenses because it´s a different optical principle.
> 
> and until now DO lenses were not up to the L standard.



Well, I'd disagree with that statement. Below are some pics taken with the Version I of this lens. The first one w/o extender, all the others with the 1.4x I. I absolutely love this lens and I see no reason to complain about version I.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes I want this lens


----------

